# My sisters rabbits... plus pics...



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Mum and dad have adopted them (thank god!) I've fallen out several times with my sister over them.

They are a pair of 18 month lionheads she got from a backyard breeder even after i told her not to buy from someone like that. She got the buck neutered but never bothered to spay the doe as she didnt have enough money. I've found out they are well over due their vaccines a and they have been kept in a three tier four foot hutch since she had them as babies thats falling apart however to be far they've always had a big run and are out everyday since she moved back home with my parents thanks to mum.

Mum is getting dad to build bigger accommodation in the garden, I'm taking Buttons the doe to the vets tomorrow to be spayed. Poor Zippy has chunks of fur missing from his nose thanks to Buttons, although they never fight.

Rang the vets and the reception thought i was crazy when i insisted on taking both bunnies in as they are bonded and Buttons may need to stay overnight anyway will be looking after both bunnies for a couple of days as mum is not bunny savvy! (although im teaching her ) So will have 6 bunnies for two days!

This is the temp setup mum has sorted, the hutch is awful, its chewed to bits and far too small but dads going to build them something nice in the garden, so for the moment they have access to the run mums attached from 6am until 8.30pm as mum is always in at home and around the yard  they also get free range time in the whole yard and all the stables when mums mucking out and doing stuff in the yard.


















_'ello i iz zippy and is a very andsome boy, even tho naughty buttons az taken some furs of me nose!'_









































_ello i iz Button's Zippy's sister, i loves im very much but he can getz annoying so sometimes i tells 'im off... i iz not stroppy 'onest!'_


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

You have a heart of gold - and your folks! Really cute bunnies too xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Wabbits  :001_wub: :001_wub:

xxxx


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Well done Crofty as ever for getting the best care for the buns


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Absolutely adorable bunnies. The little girl - what is her colouring called? Is it the same name as a cat with that colouring - tortie?
I'm really glad that they are going to end up with a wonderful home!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

They are beautiful  Glad they are getting the TLC they deserve 

*Heidi*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

its very hard to tell someone you know how much their doing wrong  I have to throw handfuls of hay into a friends rabbit cage every time I pop round (they treat it like its expensive).

I'm sure they will be very happy with your help, look forward to seeing their new mansion


----------

